# what will live outside?



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm putting in a pond and would like to know what kinds of fish (other then koi or gold fish) can live in a pond year round.

Any info would be great!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

weather loach, rosy minnows, bitterling


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

ooo and also albino catfish


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

white cloud mountains perhapps, I've even heard guppies, but I don't know that for sure!


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

thanx for the tips.

I've heard that the common guppie will winter over but the more fancy one are not as hardy... but I might try if I end up with some extras this summer.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> white cloud mountains perhapps, I've even heard guppies, but I don't know that for sure!


 Neither of these will survive outdoors year round.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have kept white clouds and guppies Spring Summer Autumn outside no problem


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Neither of these will survive outdoors year round.


agreed, clouds won't survive cold winter water (below 5 degree C) for long.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> I have kept white clouds and guppies Spring Summer Autumn outside no problem


the colours are amazing after a summer/early autumn outdoors!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just cleaned out & re-setup my 90g cube tank outside for irrigating Felicia's Blueberry patch. 

Have some Gambusia mosquito fish & Butterfly Koi in there.

Love those Butterfly Koi with their long flowing fins & tails. Great metallic colours too.

Anthony


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

were u get mosquito fish from and albino catfish i want some for my pond!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

get sun fish! they are the best.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

ok were u get sun fish local from!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

malibu aka justinking said:


> ok were u get sun fish local from!


like finding secret treasure- they are most elusive!


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

lol wow ok?


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Would a Arapaima or other Catfish last?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Bullhead type catfish are found in local ponds, as were sunfish (although that was when I was a kid). Arapamaias are from the Amazon river, so way too cold in Vancouver for those to survive long term outdoors and waaaaaaay too big to survive indoors unless you flood your basement. 

April has some pond fish for sale right now (red minnows or something like that).

Anthony


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> like finding secret treasure- they are most elusive!


And illegal. They are native to Canada and cannot be legally sold.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Any type of minnow can live outside, red top, white cloud etc.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> And illegal. They are native to Canada and cannot be legally sold.


"IT IS UNLAWFUL TO....Have any live fish in your possession in the wild, or move any live fish or live aquatic invertebrates around the province or transplant them into any waters of B.C." -source Fresh Water Fishing Synopsis

I remember that because I got crap once for having a bucket of crayfish... I always thought you killed them by boiling then dunking in melted butter!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Theratboy_101 said:


> "IT IS UNLAWFUL TO....Have any live fish in your possession in the wild, or move any live fish or live aquatic invertebrates around the province or transplant them into any waters of B.C." -source Fresh Water Fishing Synopsis
> 
> I remember that because I got crap once for having a bucket of crayfish... I always thought you killed them by boiling then dunking in melted butter!


That just sound delicous!


----------



## Jenamafer (May 20, 2010)

I believe you can put ghost shrimp in an out door pond


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember that because I got crap once for having a bucket of crayfish... I always thought you killed them by boiling then dunking in melted butter![/QUOTE]

catching crayfish and taking them home in a bucket is not illegal, you just need a fishing liscence to do so, however releasing them into another water source is


----------



## Koi Kichi (Oct 23, 2010)

nishikigoi is the only way.....that is why i am koi kichi( koi kichi means koi crazy)


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

my white clouds don't seem to mind the outdoor take i setup at all so far and it's been a cold winter this year...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

user_error said:


> my white clouds don't seem to mind the outdoor take i setup at all so far and it's been a cold winter this year...


 Your white clouds are still alive outside? Is it heated? How deep is the setup?


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i had a platy survive once


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

10-12" deep of water, it's a 20G tank, and no its not heated but isn't directly outside the tank is in my shed so its 'sheltered' although again the tank and shed are not heated...

also my grandmother has an outdoor pond with feeder gold fish, they live outdoor all year round with no problems (they just hang out at the bottom during winter)... only issue for them are the racoons and occasional heron


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Plecos perhaps. They are common pond fish


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

TomC said:


> Your white clouds are still alive outside? Is it heated? How deep is the setup?


I've also had regular white clouds survive over Vancouver winter under ice in a balcony container pond. However, I am sure they were close to their limit. A few degrees below 0 is probably ok but any more is probably not. The golden variety however didn't make it. I have a new container now (as the strata where I live required everyone to remove items from their balcony for leaky condo repairs 2 years ago) and will put rosy minnows and white clouds in there again.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Edarion said:


> Plecos perhaps. They are common pond fish


Oh really? Arn't they tropical fish from south america o.0?


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

I had 15 white cloud minnows in my container pond outside at the start of summer and as of today, all are accounted for.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Ursus sapien said:


> the colours are amazing after a summer/early autumn outdoors!


I've heard over and over that fish caught in the wild have these INSANE colours, and apparently it's the same for fish that are kept out doors in ponds... What is it about being outside that makes them look so good? Sunlight? Eating live insects?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

If you aren't totally set on fish you can get certain turtles and frogs that live well outside (note that the frogs will hibernate from late september until late may/early june)


----------

